# Coastal Bend FT



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Qual callbacks to the last series (starting @ 8am at Heise's):

2,9,13,16,18,19,25,29,32

9 dogs to the last series. 

The Derby will start after the completion of the Qual.


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Please see corrections above.


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any info on the open?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Open did not finish today. 18 dogs to run in the morning.


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Qual results:

1st-25
2nd-29
3rd-9
4th-16
RJ-13
Jams-18,19,32

Congrats to all!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open Callbacks 3,9,11,12,16,17,26,29,32,33,35,37,38,41,43,46,57,58,61,65,68,77,81,83,84 
25 dogs land blind pending


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I notice the double DQ was cancelled down there due to drought.
What the actual condition of training water in that area?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Breck said:


> I notice the double DQ was cancelled down there due to drought.
> What the actual condition of training water in that area?


No, not cancelled due to drought. We have plenty of water. I don't know the specific reason.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open callbacks to the 4th? 
Amateur callbacks to the 3rd?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Open callbacks to Water Marks at 8 in the morning;

11, 26, 38, 41, 65, 68, 77, 81, 83.

Reasonably official.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to water blind. #12 starts.

1 3 5 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 19 20 23 27 31 32 33 36 37 40 41 44 45 46 47 49 51 54.

Any questions on callbacks, call 507-273-3284 within the next hour. TU and see you in the morning.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

AM callbacks to H2o blind 
#'s are 1 3 5 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 19 20 23 27 31 32 33 36 37 40 41 44 45 46 47 49 51 54
#12 starts, same location as previous series


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone know any updates on the derby?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thank you Marty and Anne


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

Congratulation to Clint for his win & fourth place in the Qual Also to Dale (owner) for win , way to kick butt


----------



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

Any one have the derby placements? Thanks


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Derby just finished the 3rd series.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur Callbacks 3,11,12,13,14,17,19,20,23,31,32,40,47,49,54


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Derby ran 3 series

Derby results:

1st-18
2nd-19
3rd-1
4th-4
RJ-3
Jams-6,7,8,10,17


----------



## Pkmirau (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats to Dale Willard and Holly in the Am great job!


----------



## Pkmirau (Jan 6, 2011)

First in the Qual, First in the Derby, another good weekend for Vision Retievers. Good job Clint and Erin. GO DIGGER!!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Gary and Marty, thanks for judging a great Open, Slider and I thoroughly enjoyed it and y'all made it fun despite some cold weather and fog!

James and Bruce (the pinch hitter judge!), thanks to you both also for putting on a great Amateur with a talented field of dogs. 

Congratulations to everyone who placed and finished!

Results as best I remember!

Open - 
1. Dave Rorem - Rock
2. Ty Rorem - Coach
3. Lauren Hays - Slider
4. Ty Rorem - Rip
RJ Sylvia McClure - Gracie
3 JAMS Eckett/Ben, Eckett/Jack, Eckett/Bravo

Amateur -
1. Mike Enmon - Sam
2. Lauren Hays - Slider
3. Laura Parrot - Snerdley
4. Suzan Caire - Tia
RJ Judy Aycock - Dottie
Not sure of all JAMS, but McClure/Gracie, Caire/Indy, Morehouse/Blue, Willard/Alley, Heise/Leif, Straight/Parrot, GoFar/Parrot, Sweet/Bogusky, Micro/Bogusky.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

*Vision retrievers. Great trial*

Clint great job , First & fourth in Qual & first in the derby & Dale got a Jam in the AM , hell of a weekend


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all! Love that trial season has started!!

Aaron*


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

The field in the Amateur did very well and it is worth noting that all dogs called back to the last series picked up all the birds in a quad that featured both a tough long retired as well as a short retired bird. Without slighting any of the performances of the other dogs, I would especially like to congratulate Bob Heise who got a JAM with Leif. Leif was running his first amateur only one week after getting a qualifying second.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

*Amt win*

Congratulations Mike Enmon on your big AMT win, way to start the year out, now go get the two points & go to the Nat. & win it all


----------

